# Geeta Nargund @ St Georges Tooting - Any opinions?



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi there

My "DW" as I believe I should call her and myself have our first appointment for IVF treatment in November at St Georges in Tooting.

1. Does anyone have any previous experience of St Georges and the consultant, Geeta Nargund?

2. Are there any questions that I definately should ask or points we should clarify during this first visit?

Thanks for all the replies to my earlier posts, I'm new here but it seems a very friendly place that is already making me feel more supported. My DW is still working up the courage to announce herself but she will do eventually. I'm surprised that there arent more lads though, I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling like this.

Any help apprecated.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Paul,
I know that if you take a look at natural cycle ivf thread, some of the people there mentioned this lady to me a while ago. I'm sure if you leave a message there, you will get some response. Also, if you scroll down to male factors in infertlity and the mens room, I'm sure you will find lots of men to chat to!
Best of luck!
Prija


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Paul, 

welcome. Prija is right under the topic 'natural ivf' at the bottom of this page many of the girls know geeta and will be able to help. 

Lucy


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi Paul, 

I received treatment from Geeta at both St Georges in Tooting and at her private clinic in Raynes Park.

I was just wondering what treatment you are expecting to receive at St Georges hospital, as you have posted this in the IVF thread, and Geeta does not carry out IVF at St Georges hospital as the assisted conception unit was closed down.

Geeta is fanatastic by the way, very kind, sincere and honest.

I could not have asked for a better consultant. 

If you want to know anything else let me know.

Leex


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks Lee

So if there is no actual IVF on site at St Georges where will we get it done? We've been referred to SG by our GP but I dont know why.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi Paul, 

I don't know, I'm afraid - we had to go to her private clinic and pay privatley.

I think she only goes as far as doing a couple of rounds of clomid as even with the hormone injections that I had I ended up seeing her on a private basis as she does not have the facilities or the time at st georges to really manage any sort of fertility treatment.

Lee


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Paul

My GP refered me to Frimley park which does not have IVF facilities. This was so that I could get all the various tests (bloods, ultrasound, hycosy, etc) done and to see if there were any other options before IVF.  I'm assuming that this is why you are being refered to St Georges. 

If you do need IVF or similar chances are you will have to either pay or join the NHS waiting list and be referred elsewhere - We ended up paying privately to go to Woking.

Good luck
Deb


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Paul 

I believe you will find Geeta lovely, she is such a lovely lady and does all in her power to help you ( I have been under her for other a year and have found her to be the most amazing lady at all things, we have a very good relationship and can discuss anything and everything, she always finds the time for you). As everyone else has said I dont think the actually do IVF at St. Georges but she will run through all yr test results and discuss yr options with you, If you do get to the IVF I can only suggest you go to her at her private clinic in Raynes Park, she isnt hugely expensive and the staff there are amazing!

Good luck with whatever path you have to take

Debs
xxxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Debs

So does Geeta perform the actual treatmemt (IVF/ICSI etc) at the Raynes Park clinic. That would be handy as we live nearby.

So confused as to the process. I think I should prepare us both for a long wait.

Cheers


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think fidget can answer this better than me, but I believe they do the drugs, bloods, general monitoring and scans at Raynes Park but you need to travel to the central london clinic for the actual egg collection and embryo transfer as they are not a 'hospital'. 

Am I correct Fidget?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Paul,

They run the IVF from Raynes Park (privately) however Beake ris right you have to go to Harley street for the actual Egg collection and Egg transfer, this is because Geeta hasnt set up her lab yet, it may well change by the time you get there.... if not however the LFC is one of the top 10 in the country apparently.

sadly Paul, your right it does take time, there is no quick fix for this sometimes, but then again sometimes there can be, just keep on trucking!!    

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Paul, 

another quick tip, take all your test results with you as this will speed some things up with Geeta at st georges. I know when we went for our initial appointment just over a year ago at st georges, she mentioned that they didn't have the facility to do sperm testing, so if you have fairly recent tests take the results with you.

By the way, I found that when I was under Geeta on the NHS, i would wait months in between follow up appointments. So if you can afford it, I would recommend seeing Geeta at her private clinic straight away. This stops some of the frustrating agonising waiting.

best wishes

Leexx


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
We live in Streatham and when we first went to our GP he told us that there was no fertility treatment being carried out anymore at St Georges.That was 2 years ago. We were sent to the Nelson hospital - infertility clinic (nice name!) Merton area.Our tests were done at st. Heliers, Carshalton. We gave up on the NHS due to sheer frustration with how slow everything was. We borrowed money and went to a private clinic - The Bridge Centre - London Bridge. We were seen by Dr Ojha who is fantastic. We had icsi which worked first time! However, we stayed with NHS clinic and had all our tests done with them and took the results to the private clinic hence saving quite a bit of money. 
Maybe the clinic has reopened at ST Georges but if it hasn't perhaps you will be referd to Sutton like we were. 
Wishing you all the best and hope your treatment is successful
J x


----------

